# I've seen it all



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll have a log with nuts please. Hold the corn


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Ha!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Are you sure?


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep had to be some liberals behind that lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Are you sure?


Yep, heard of that one.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*yup!!!!! Been there----ONLY A MEMORY*


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ah but what a memory. At least it wasn't in uranus MO.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

dwtrees said:


> Ah but what a memory. At least it wasn't in uranus MO.


LMAO...


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

LMAO...on all of this!!


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Isn't Intercourse, PA in between Blue Ball, PA and Paradise, Pa?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------

